# southwestern ontario meet up?



## Akoz (Jan 31, 2009)

anyone want to organize a southwestern ontario meet?


----------



## Captain IK (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## Akoz (Feb 1, 2009)

ok well thats 2. maybe if we talk about it with detail people will join up..location and date. any preference


----------



## Captain IK (Feb 2, 2009)

Location would depend on who would be attending...If it's just you and I...Chatham works!
As for date...I suspect we would get a better response if we picked something in the spring..say April or May?


----------



## rpwiz (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi guys, I'd be interested in some type of meet. What did you guys have in mind.


----------



## Captain IK (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey AKOZ...looks like this meet up is getting closer to Windsor!! LOL


----------



## Akoz (Feb 3, 2009)

lol come on london or woodstock people.


----------



## chrisburke (Feb 15, 2009)

i would be interested in making the drive


----------



## Akoz (Feb 16, 2009)

ya that would be quite the drive. so captin ik looks like the location is moving a little more east lol.. this sounds lazy but i am all for going but i just dont want to organize it. so any takers


----------



## DigiJay (Feb 16, 2009)

I would be up for this if it was within a couple hours of Mississauga.


----------



## Hoser (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd be in if it's not too far of a drive from Hamilton. 1.5-2 hour drive tops I guess.

That is if you guys will let a TPF newb in on the fun.


----------



## rpwiz (Feb 27, 2009)

Looks like were slowly getting a group of people within reach anyone up to organizing something for when the weather starts warming up!


----------



## Captain IK (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I certainly wouldn't mind helping to organize, but I'm not sure what is required.
I would think a better organizer would be someone who lives in the area of the meet as they would know good places to shoot.
Also,

How does it work?  We get a bunch of peopole to meet at a coffee shop or something like that and then head off to take photos somewhere?
If there is anyone who has been to or organized a meetup before, would you mind posting a little "how-to" info please?


----------



## NateOntario (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd probably be down if it's in the GTA, but it looks like it's going to be a couple hours away by the locations of the people posting so far


----------



## Huck (Mar 15, 2009)

New to photograph so count me in. I'm from Hamilton a couple of hrs is not a big deal to me so let me know when


----------



## Hoser (Mar 15, 2009)

Glad to see another Hamiltonian in here. :cheers:


----------



## Huck (Apr 4, 2009)

I take it that no one is setting this up


----------



## dEARlEADER (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll go if some will pick me up and lend me a camera and some lenses and stuff...


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 4, 2009)

dEARlEADER,


----------



## dEARlEADER (Apr 4, 2009)

Antarctican said:


> dEARlEADER,





i dunno.....   perhaps you are subconsciously attracted to double denim?


----------



## Artograph (Apr 23, 2009)

dEARlEADER said:


> i dunno..... perhaps you are subconsciously attracted to double denim?


 
OK....seriously...I LOVE that song...and Rick Astley!!!!!  :blushing:

...Really...Am I the only one!????? :blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing:


----------



## Hoser (Apr 24, 2009)

Artograph said:


> OK....seriously...I LOVE that song...and Rick Astley!!!!!  :blushing:
> 
> ...Really...Am I the only one!????? :blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing::blushing:



I dated a girl years ago who is Rick Astley's cousin. Boy do I have a story about his brother! :raisedbrow:


----------

